# Post a call to join VCDL ok?



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a member of the Virginia Citizen's Defense League.

Is it OK to post my own little blurb/membership drive in the VA Hometown forum? Or would this be considered an advertisement?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Drop a PM to JS and see what he says. He's the main man.


----------

